# New on forum. Im interested in making math



## maki3322 (Jul 30, 2022)

I want to learn how to cook meth. Can i get all ingridients on this site?
i wached all 3 parts of uncle faster tutorial video.


----------



## chemistrydude

Sure


----------



## chemistrydude

P2P, methylamine, magnesium sulfate, silica gel, NaBH4, water, dcm, acetone.


----------



## ACAB

Is it best to start with algebra or can we move on to measure and integral, or what did you have in mind for math?


----------



## Selassi

Get ready for Algebra 1 | Math | Khan Academy


Get ready for Algebra 1! Learn the skills that will set you up for success in equations and inequalities; working with units; linear relationships; functions and sequences; exponents radicals, and irrational numbers; and quadratics.




www.khanacademy.org


----------



## maki3322

sorry i was offline for a few days... So Algebra method is the best way to start cooking? Im from europe can i order ingridients here?


----------



## maki3322

i dont have any skills in chemistry


----------

